# Kizaru vs Narutoverse



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

_Location: Kami's Lookout
Mode: Bloodlusted_
No Madara
No other restrictions

I think Kizaru would win but I know some people disagree and I want to hear their arguments.


----------



## Illairen (Dec 3, 2011)

Wtf is this thread? Kizaru gets curbstomped.

Lurk more.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 3, 2011)

He can Fuck up most of the people but it would take way to many attacks to put down Kyubi. He can't solo.


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 3, 2011)

How can Kami's lookout hold an entire Verse? Maybe the Hyperbolic time chamber(Pretty sure it has unlimited space) but thats not whats stated in the OP?

Well doesn't matter he stops at the tailed beast. He stomps pretty much everyone else.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 3, 2011)

He has no way to deal with Edo Zabuza


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

I like how you supported your opinion with facts and evidence, then again I didn't do much of that either so I shall start. Kizaru - speed of light, cannot be argued. If he doesn't choose to start casually throwing around city busters, he can decapitate people with his sword in quick succession; similar to kicking Apoo and then kicking X-Drake instantaneously.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 3, 2011)

Zengetto said:


> I like how you supported your opinion with facts and evidence, then again I didn't do much of that either so I shall start. Kizaru - speed of light, cannot be argued. If he doesn't choose to start casually throwing around city busters, he can decapitate people with his sword in quick succession; similar to kicking Apoo and then kicking X-Drake instantaneously.



Violentr, is it you? 

Tell me how Kizaru will deal with Edos


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Violentr, is it you?
> 
> Tell me how Kizaru will deal with Edos



When will he have time to react?
He is looking around watching him allies fall and wondering what is happening.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 3, 2011)

Zengetto said:


> When will he have time to react?
> He is looking around watching him allies fall and wondering what is happening.



Kizaru has not lightspeed combat speed. And he can`t even maintain his travelling speed over longer distances. 

Naruto high tiers are hypersonic themselves, so they will be able to react.

Basically this is a horrible spite thread, Kizaru is not amused.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 3, 2011)

An entire verse battle on Kami's lookout? lol

Anyways, Kizaru can't solo.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 3, 2011)

Kizaru can pretty much, take out anyone in Narutoverse oneonone as long there not edo tensei's.

But against a wholeverse is too much he loses.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 3, 2011)

kizaru doesn't solo. I can see him getting far one on one,but  against the whole verse he getes raped.

and his "speed of light" is only when hes traveling


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> Kizaru has not lightspeed combat speed. And he can`t even maintain his travelling speed over longer distances.
> 
> Naruto high tiers are hypersonic themselves, so they will be able to react.
> 
> Basically this is a horrible spite thread, Kizaru is not amused.



Why would this be a spite thread when I am in favor of Kizaru? Anyway, I gave you a good example of how he attacks in great succession like he did with Apoo and X-Drake - light speed.

Also, why would you argue he cannot defeat Kyubi when he can spam city busting light kick?


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

oh great a OPtard... Kizaru is not lightspeed.. if he is he would be able to solo his verse, bleach, and naruto and DBZ and YYH probably... Come on One Piece is a good manga and no He is not soloing..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol wat city busting kicks?


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> oh great a OPtard... Kizaru is not lightspeed.. if he is he would be able to solo his verse, bleach, and naruto and DBZ and YYH probably... Come on One Piece is a good manga and no He is not soloing..



Using the same speed he used in the fight with the 4 supernovas, as I have repeatedly said. Chapter 510, page 6-7, he kicks Apoo and in the next frame kicks X-Drake. Also, he is bloodlusted, and is trying much harder. If so, he is probably using his light sword to behead people. 



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Lol wat city busting kicks?



Chapter 507, page 16. :sanji


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2011)

Wait I thought One piece had island size towns , I never ever recall a city being in there.


Also He stops at 600 billion tags, Edos or Itachi .


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

Zengetto said:


> Using the same speed he used in the fight with the 4 supernovas, as I have repeatedly said. Chapter 510, page 6-7, he kicks Apoo and in the next frame kicks X-Drake. Also, he is bloodlusted, and is trying much harder. If so, he is probably using his light sword to behead people.



a most that speeds of massively hypersonic I guess

and how did you get lightspeed in those panels.. Kizaru doesn't even have lightspeed reactions unless you also claim that everyone who has manage to get a hit on him can do so with the speed of light or faster? and people don't react slower than they move unless they are retarded..


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wait I thought One piece had island size towns , I never ever recall a city being in there.
> 
> 
> Also He stops at 600 billion tags, Edos or *Itachi* .



How? Why?


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Dec 3, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> oh great a OPtard... Kizaru is not lightspeed.. if he is *he would be able to solo his verse, bleach, and naruto and DBZ and YYH probably*... Come on One Piece is a good manga and no He is not soloing..



What?


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> a most that speeds of massively hypersonic I guess
> 
> and how did you get lightspeed in those panels.. Kizaru doesn't even have lightspeed reactions unless you also claim that everyone who has manage to get a hit on him can do so with the speed of light or faster? and people don't react slower than they move unless they are retarded..



When someone is 3 blocks away in 1 moment and in the same moment his foot is in your face, yeah. By the time X-Drakes' brain started processing what happened to Apoo, he was himself, already flying through buildings. I am not claiming that he is fighting constantly at the speed of light, but rather that he is executing 1 attack after having traveled at the speed of light.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

The Ninth Warlord said:


> What?



I was saying if he was lightspeed in terms of combat speed and movement... nobody would be able to tag him at all


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 3, 2011)

The Ninth Warlord said:


> What?



If Kizaru was always lightspeed none of them could dream of touching him.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL your pinning Kizaru against all naruto characters at once?

I know Narutoverse is not that strong of a verse but your WAAAAY underestimating it. Kizaru gets gang banged. lol


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> a most that speeds of massively hypersonic I guess
> 
> and how did you get lightspeed in those panels.. Kizaru doesn't even have lightspeed reactions unless you also claim that everyone who has manage to get a hit on him can do so with the speed of light or faster? and people don't react slower than they move unless they are retarded..





Pervy Fox said:


> LOL your pinning Kizaru against all naruto characters at once?
> 
> I know Narutoverse is not that strong of a verse but your WAAAAY underestimating it. Kizaru gets gang banged. lol



They cannot even touch him. Their only hope is to by some miracle guess that they should use Kisame's water jutsu. Even then, Kizaru has CoO. VICTORY!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> Kizaru couldnt beat a single Edo.
> 
> Unless he has some soulfuck, you cant kill an Edo



no limit fallacy


----------



## Illairen (Dec 3, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> no limit fallacy



Doesn`t change the fact that Kizaru cannot destroy a single Edo. 
After all Edo Madara+ Edo Muu regenerated after the meteor crashed down.
No OP character has shown destructive feats superior to Madara`s meteor


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

Not saying it does now am i? (please tell me where i said he could beat an Edo, please tell me.)

Cry some more.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad nobody is arguing that Kizaru can't attack at light speed. He said it himself, and it says it on the wiki (I know you cannot trust but still). He can perform a light speed attack, but if there were a limit I would guess he cannot consistently fight like that. Also, Kizaru may not be able to destroy edo but what can they do to him? So okay, he solos all until he gets to edo, then nobody can do anything. Furthermore, Kizaru's full power blast may be much greater than what we have witnessed.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

this thread needs to be lock asap.. I can picture a shitstorm happening and wanked characters appearing  and Edos never have shown the ability to recover from explosions or any attack that engulf the entire body right? So it is a no limit fallacy to say they can regenerate from anything


----------



## Illairen (Dec 3, 2011)

Zengetto said:


> I'm glad nobody is arguing that Kizaru can't attack at light speed. He said it himself, and it says it on the wiki (I know you cannot trust but still). He can perform a light speed attack, but if there were a limit I would guess he cannot consistently fight like that.




 As if we didn`t have enough trolls


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> Pure world=/=impure world
> 
> Learn how Edo Tensei works



well can I see a scan then?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> Pure world=/=impure world
> 
> Learn how Edo Tensei works



You don't understand how stupid that sounded do you? 

EDIT: Lol using Kaiokenfag's post as evidence.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2011)

So OP if Kizaru can attack at light speed , does this applies to his range attacks as well? If so, are you trying to tell me a submarine from law who help luffy escape was light speed in speed to be able to dodge that barrage Kizaru sent down below?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> Pure world=/=impure world
> 
> Learn how Edo Tensei works



Yay just what we need more morons. 

I smell dupe...


----------



## Es (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello sir dupe


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> This has been explained before



welcome back


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> Even if Kizaru IS lightspeed, Madara has lightspeed+ reactions
> 
> And Itachi dodges LIGHTNING!


Outliers.

Also lol at you calling someone a tard Kaioken. Pot meet kettle, try not to be such a hypocrite.


----------



## Es (Dec 3, 2011)

He's not even trying to hide the fact that he's a dupe is he


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> You need to be a reality warper to even fight an Edo Tensei.
> 
> Get this through your thick piecetard skulls, I know what I'm talking about I love Naruto and read it all the time!



Hi Kaiokenfag.


----------



## Illairen (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread needs to be closed.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 3, 2011)

So now you need to be a reality warper to fight edo tensei, all you need is to stop there regen, seal them, or warp them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> You need to be a *reality warper* to even fight an Edo Tensei.
> 
> Get this through your thick piecetard skulls, I know what I'm talking about I love Naruto and read it all the time!



I bet you my last dollar if batman given 15 mins prep he can own an edo.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

wait two dupes in one thread lol


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Dec 3, 2011)

Kaioken's futile quest to evade his ban continues.


----------



## Es (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> stupid people should go elsewhere


So your talking about yourself? I agree.


Eldritch Sukima said:


> Kaioken's futile quest to evade his ban continues.



I need some chips


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

where are you facts at if I may ask


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 3, 2011)

Kizaru gets owned.




MASTERdeBATER said:


> This has been explained before



You're back...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> FACT Madara blocked FTL Tsunade
> 
> FACT Muu blocked FTL Raikage
> 
> ...



FACT your a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> FACT Madara blocked FTL Tsunade
> 
> FACT Muu blocked FTL Raikage
> 
> FACT Raikage is lightning speed



Wrong, wrong, and wrong.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> this thread needs to be lock asap.. I can picture a shitstorm happening and wanked characters appearing  and Edos never have shown the ability to recover from explosions or any attack that engulf the entire body right? So it is a no limit fallacy to say they can regenerate from anything



You can picture the shitstorm that always happens because people always have to be rude to each other. Why does everyone think everyone else on the internet is fake and or gay?



Illairen said:


> As if we didn`t have enough trolls



I seriously wasn't trolling. This is a serious subject. Please don't make me look like the actual troll: "I'm gonna make a shitstomp thread DERP!" No, that isn't me.



MASTERdeBATER said:


> Yeah!  I fucking hate you piecetarded trolls.



Still not trolling! Still don't hate Naruto!



Huey Freeman said:


> So OP if Kizaru can attack at light speed , does this applies to his range attacks as well? If so, are you trying to tell me a submarine from law who help luffy escape was light speed in speed to be able to dodge that barrage Kizaru sent down below?



This applies to all his attacks. As for the submarine, yeah .. well... none of the attack hit.



MASTERdeBATER said:


> Even if Kizaru IS lightspeed, Madara has lightspeed+ reactions
> 
> And Itachi dodges LIGHTNING!



Lightning is not faster then light. 1) Madara teleports. 2) I said no Madara. 3) What is Madara going to do?


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread....


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> Whatever you say, it doesnt change that i'm right and you just blinded by your Naruto hate.



I'm sure you can provide proof to back up your 'facts', then.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> Whatever you say, it doesnt change that i'm right and you just blinded by your Naruto hate.


Your, wrong as usual, and people don't hate Naruto they hate idiot Narutards like yourself.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Please continue to post, just don't rage at each other. Threads are for arguments, not shitstorms, not autolock.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> Whatever you say, it doesnt change that i'm right and you just blinded by your Naruto hate.



why are you under the impression that everyone hates naruto on here? it is an alright manga.. I myself still read it but there are wayy better manga than naruto


----------



## Es (Dec 3, 2011)

Zengetto said:


> Please continue to post, just don't rage at each other. Threads are for arguments, not shitstorms, not autolock.



You see OP, this person here is a blatant troll. Therefore he is mocked.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> I need your help here, we Naruto fans gotta stick together against the piecetard armies.  NINJAS!
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the fucking manga!



Still doesn't prove anything besides showing that your a narutard.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 3, 2011)

MASTERdeBATER said:


> I need your help here, we Naruto fans gotta stick together against the piecetard armies.  NINJAS!
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the fucking manga!



Actually, in the OBD  feats are taken above the statements of the author. 
These are the rules we have to obey here. 

Therefore we can still say that Edos regenerate even if they are hit by a multi mountain busting attack. (because edos survived madara`s meteor attack)

No one in OP is capable of destructive feats like that. 

So you don`t even have to assume that Edos can tank anything.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 3, 2011)

@Byrdman: Don't respond to him. He's a troll, the same as Crimson Kaioken.

Oh well. Since this thread had already reached the fourth page, I'm closing it.


----------

